# This.chick won't budge



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

OK so I have this chick and he\she is a phoenix chick. Now he hasn't grown at all and won't put wight on. He always leaves his feathers down since about 3 months ago he eats and runs around but he's just so tiny and you'd think that he is sick but I'm not sure?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Can you post a pic?


Yes i will once i get.home

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I gave him\her some ivermectin...he looks so sad 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

1st i would dust with some DE if you have not already
he could have mites
i would also put a little DE in his food
if he has worms that too can keep him from getting to the size he should be
i'm not there so i'm just guessing but those are the 2 things i would do 1st


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

piglett said:


> 1st i would dust with some DE if you have not already
> he could have mites
> i would also put a little DE in his food
> if he has worms that too can keep him from getting to the size he should be
> i'm not there so i'm just guessing but those are the 2 things i would do 1st


Does that mean ALL the other chicks would have worms?? They're all at appropriate size but he's always been the runt

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

